# Fred Hall Show in Long Beach, CA



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The show started yesterday.
The responses to new Black Hole Challenger Bank rods/blanks are overwhelming.
West Coast fishermen love custom rods and we sell more blanks than rods.

with Alan Tani


bending test










Tequila after the show


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The Tai rods got lots of attention at the show.
Everybody just amazed at the power of the tiny rod which looks like a trout rod. 
The rod is a kind of slow pitch rod to catch aka dai ( red snapper), but I caught 120 lb halibut, 30 lb AJ, blackfin tuna, striped bass and grouper with it using 15 - 18 lb drag. The blank weighs only 1.4 oz. 
The rod is a technology wonder.


----------



## Masoud (Feb 25, 2016)

Kil just something for you to think to think about when doing your demonstrations at shows. I tried one of these simulators and it was a hoot. It really gives the angler a better feel for the rod capabilities than bending the rod or lifting a weight. If I could justify the expense I would have one at home for a neat toy.

http://www.rigmastertackle.com/inde...d=1215&zenid=e119cd4f717fb92e04ff24c1b1161631

I found a youtube video of one so you get an idea of what is is and how it works.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

pictures of Fred Hall Show.



with Alan Tani


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

hi Andy


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Thank you for posting all the photos of the show Kil.

Do you ever think you will bring your booth to the Houston Fishing show like the one they are having this month (March 2016)? Might be a way to get things going around here with more authority.


----------

